# Solved: Server Busy, switch to ...error message



## dandmb50

Is seems for the last week or so everytime I reboot my computer XP Sp2 plus nemourous updates, I keep getting this little box pop up that says...

Server Busy
Switch to or retry

Anyone know anything about this thing?


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Are you still having this problem? If so, are you logging onto the internet or is this before you get there? Either way, lets take a look at a log. go to http://aumha.org/downloads/hijackthis.zip , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button. 
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet. 
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

Regards

eddie


----------



## droogy

dandmb50 said:


> Is seems for the last week or so everytime I reboot my computer XP Sp2 plus nemourous updates, I keep getting this little box pop up that says...
> 
> Server Busy
> Switch to or retry
> 
> Anyone know anything about this thing?


I've been having the EXACT same problem.. I will post my hijack log.


----------



## droogy

Please note: I am using Firefox not IE 6.00

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:37:53 PM, on 7/31/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcAppFlt.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nTrayFw.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUSTek\ASUSDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nTrayFw] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nTrayFw.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVIDIA nTune] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\\nTune.exe" clear
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Probe] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\ASUSTek\ASUSDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitComet] "C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcAppFlt.exe
O23 - Service: Forceware Web Interface (ForcewareWebInterface) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare user log service (nSvcLog) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Rio MSC Manager (RioMSC) - Digital Networks North America, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe


----------



## droogy

The actual error message is:

Server Busy

This action cannot be completed because the other program is busy.

Choose Switch To to activate the busy program and correct the problem.

Once you click 'switch to' the start menu pops up and nothing happens.. weird!

I am using Firefox and the nVIDIA firewall. I have also had problem w/ my computer crashing if I leave it on overnight to complete a download.


----------



## droogy

It seems my problem was caused by the nVIDIA network access manager or firewall... once I removed these programs the problem disappeared.


----------



## eddie5659

droogy: Thanks for the feedback. Not been here much, but was about to look at it today, but gald to see its all working again.

dandmb50: has any of the above helped you?

Regards

eddie


----------



## dandmb50

not sure what the problem was but it came and went on it's own and for the meantime it is gone when I reboot, but may have been taken off by one of the scans that I did, either spysweeper or AVG....
But I'm sure it's still out there, doesn't seem to be a big deal just annoying.
It only happened to my desktop main computer, but it seems to be gone now.
Many thanks guys


----------



## eddie5659

Great, glad to hear its dissapeared 

I'll mark this solved, but if it comes back, don't hesitate in replying 

eddie


----------



## droogy

I didn't necessarily SOLVE my problem but I found that after I removed the nVIDIA network access manager/firewall the problem went away... so perhaps that is the problem. I have heard of a lot of problems with that software on nvidia forums.


----------



## eddie5659

Thanks for the info about the Nvidia program. I'll remember that in case others have the same problems. 

eddie


----------



## dcsteere

I'm not using the nvidia firewall. Mine is Norton Internet Security. The error message "The action cannot be completed because the other program is busy" happens nearly every time I try to click on a link in an e-mail in Eudora. It correctly tries to open the web page using the Firefox browser but also insists on holding up the process while it also opens MS INternet Explorer which I never use by choice. Annoying and time consuming. How do I get this irritation to go away?


----------

